
Tell HN: DDG vs. Bing vs. Google – Testing Ads UI - RestlessMind
Recent discussion about how every Google result now looks like an Ad:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=22107823<p>I decided to compare Ads UIs between DDG, Bing and Google. 
Setup: Chrome incognito, Mac
Query: &quot;slack&quot;
Results: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;a&#x2F;oi6rEZy<p>Summary:
- For all 3 of them, Ads look just like Search results
- DDG and Google have slightly more noticeable Ad badge than Bing
- All 3 of them had exactly one ad (from Slack) at the top
- All 3 of them have slack.com as the top Search result<p>I repeated my test with a few other queries (&quot;basecamp&quot;, &quot;sonos&quot;, &quot;credit karma&quot;, &quot;robinhood&quot;) and the observations were generally the same: ads on top, indistinguishable from the Search results, followed by the expected result at the first position in Search results.<p>Disclaimer: Hold a lot of GOOG!
======
thrwaway69
For mobile comparison on query "ads":
[https://postimg.cc/gallery/fn727k3k/](https://postimg.cc/gallery/fn727k3k/)

Interestingly, Bing highlights ads more on incognito on mobile. ;) I wonder
why. I couldn't capture the screenshot because incognito.

Yandex didn't show ads or it mixed in the search results so much that I didn't
even notice. I tried a bunch of keywords that should result in ads but
nothing. What are they doing?

The search results are also not bad, for some types it is absolutely better
than duck or google or bing.

I might switch to yandex as default honestly. I didn't the notice the drastic
difference in search because all other major players have some similarity.

List to alternatives:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22140866](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22140866)

